# Friend is pregnant. The father is....



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

...guy A or guy B??

When she first told me she said she doesn't know who the father is. So we worked through he cycles. Her last period started October 21 and she usually has 27 or 28 day cycles. Guy A happened Nov 5th, and guy B Nov 17th. Given that it's now Nov 25th, I'm thinking Guy B isn't even a possibility. Assuming she were to have another 28 day cycle, she'd be due for her period Nov 17th. With a 12-16 day LP, that would put ovulation between Nov 1st or 5th.

Am I right in assuring her that guy B wouldn't even be an option at this point? I mean, even if her period were set to come tomorrow and this is an abnormally long cycle, that would still put her with only a 10 day LP if she ovulated around the time of dtd with Guy B.

She monitors CM casually, but doesn't record it- she can't remember when she saw excm.

So, your thoughts? Is guy B completely out of the question??


----------



## graceomalley (Dec 8, 2006)

It sounds more likely that Guy A is the father.


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

I never say anything's entirely out of the question, but I'd say that Guy A is several orders of magnitude more likely. When did she test positive?


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Yesterday (Sunday) morning. A week after her expected period.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I'd say Guy A.


----------



## StarJune (Jan 11, 2007)

So did your friend figure out who is the father of her child? (I was looking for info on luteal phase and this thread came up.)


----------

